# Anyone doing Paleo?



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

I have been experimenting with different "lifestyles" of eating for the past couple of years, trying to find the one that was best for our family. I refuse to call them "diets" because diets are short-term and true health and weight loss is a life-long commitment to your body.

Anyway.. we went from the Normal American Eating lifestyle to rotating in some organic stuff.. to this to that.. to finally a Levitical way of eating (sorry.. couldn't kick the bacon.. ) and now I am IN LOVE with Paleo. 

I am at the point where I am NOT cheating anymore and it is truly settling as a "lifestyle" of eating. We basically are cutting out all wheat/flour/gluten etc. It has DRASTICALLY changed my 3 yr old. We thought he might have O.D.D (oppositional defiant disorder) or mild autism. The food changes have just made him a different, more calm and rational and HAPPY child. He speaks softly and smiles more instead of screaming and crying and having tantrums.

I've lost 10 lbs in the past 45 days and I have lots of energy. I am just hoping to partner up with some other HTers if anyone else eats like this. I'm in love with the healthier eating. The kids even help MAKE dinner now because they are interested in food. They get so many new and colorful things. I never even knew my kids LOVED sliced up bell peppers. They dip them in guacamole and love that as part of their lunches.

Anyhow.. long first post in this forum.. all these years and I really didn't realize there was a weight loss forum! I'll be hanging out more in here!

PS.. Paleo freaks normally pair Crossfit way of exercising. I don't have a Crossfit gym near me though


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

If you ever listen to Robb Wolf's podcast, "Paleo Solution" you'll find he and his co-pilot are actually pretty _down_ on Cross Fit. 
So I wouldn't worry too much about it. 

That said, yep, I've been doing Paleo more or less since Easter when I learned I have Celiac disease.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

That's another trend it seems that Paleo people follow... podcasts! I only wish I had time to listen to those, sigh. Are they good? I have found some great blogs that I glance at for recipes and some Facebook pages I'm addicted to. I have stumbled across some of the most delicious recipes ever since switching over. 

Hello stuffed, baked zucchini and bacon wrapped asparagus!!


----------



## Jeffrey29584 (Oct 26, 2011)

I Paleo about 80% of the time, the other time I still eat homemade whole foods. I love it!!


----------



## Hazmat54 (Aug 10, 2010)

Can I hang out here? After reading the 'are you fat thread' I bought Wheat Belly for my kindle. I am going to try it. Bacon wrapped asparagus? Is cabbage ok?


----------



## Heartspringgyps (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm doing one called Primal Blueprint. I love it!!! I have lost 15 pounds without really trying. 
The hard part is where they put all of the wheat gluten. Things that you wouldn't think of have it, like chicken broth and ketchup.


----------



## Hazmat54 (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow! Bean with Bacon soup has wheat. This could get complicated.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I just started Leptin Reset, which is a specialized 6-8 week Palio diet. It's supposed to reset leptin receptors. 

It starts with a big azz breakfast, BAB. Around 50 gm protein for women and up to 70 for men. You can have 3 meals, no snacking. In 2 weeks, I have had lunch only 1 time. Just not hungry after eating BAB. Pages and pages of people that tried it and immediately were able to stop snacking.

Too soon to know if it is going to be a long term solution for me, but I'm optimistic. 

I'm tracking blood pressure, blood glucose, temperature, and have current labs.


----------



## Heartspringgyps (Oct 3, 2011)

Hazmat54 said:


> Wow! Bean with Bacon soup has wheat. This could get complicated.


Everything has wheat in it. Even chicken broth. You have to be really careful with processed foods. The don't have to label if it has gluten in it or not. The companies also will you gluten to dust the conveyor belts so the food doesn't stick together. 
I can tell now when I've eaten something with wheat as my nose gets stopped up and I feel really bloated and uncomfortable. I also get very achy like I'm catching a cold. It's amazing what this stuff does to your body.


----------



## CCCC (Nov 21, 2011)

Was on the Paleo diet full force for a while and kind of fell off the wagon still try to eat lean meats and lots of fruits and vegetables. Started to have to travel a lot for work and eat out which made it difficult.

It really does work and it makes you feel a lot better or atleast it did for me.


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

good thread..my daughter is doing this and brought the book home with her for me to read..I had to scan it quickly but it made a lot of sense..

I am doing low carb right now with no grain ,sugar or flour..


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Which is basically Paleo, nancy.  

BTW, which book?

There are several of them out there. The Paleo Diet was one of the first (I think there's a new, revised version out now), then there's the Primal Blueprint, my personal favorite The Paleo Solution and probably a whole slew that I'm not thinking of.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We are Paleo. Two branches of our family got into it for different reasons at the same time. Great results!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

